# Winterizing sliding patio doors



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

We have a nice Loewen wood framed, triple glazed, 3-panel patio door. Just one panel slides and it has an exterior screen door.

The door is about 13 years old, and the seals have worn. When we have South winds, we can feel the air leaking through. We had one window/door company look at it, but they could not get the seals. Will keep looking! 

Second problem, is that snow sometimes blows into the space between the screen door and the sliding door. When it melts, water leaks in through the seal onto the inside wood frame and flooring below.

Has anyone seen a solid replacement for a regular sliding screen door? We don't use the door in winter, so were even thinking of just cutting a piece of plywood to size. But would prefer a neater solution! Any ideas?

For this year, we may try and seal outside of main sliding door with Peel'nSeal caulking. But is already kind of cold for sealant to work.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd hunt the Interweb for the Loewen site and contact them (I did a quick check and their Canadian office is in Oakville.

It's been a while since I've owned a slider but they've never been great for cold climes - I think it's just part of the design. You might be able to glass panel to replace the screen, either from Loewen or custom made. The one problem might be the weight - the little bogies the screens usually run on probably aren't built for glass.

Re the leak, failed seals might have a lot to do with it, but check to see if there are any little drain holes or channels in the jamb and if they are blocked or otherwise filled with crud, bugs, etc. Since you don't use it off-season, if all else fails you could jam some weatherstripping, backer rod or something similar along the bottom track just before winter.

A sheet of plywood would look pretty crappy and you'd have to figure out a way to mount it (more holes). I don't think that PeelnSeal stuff is meant for exterior use.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

I did check the Loewen website and saw that they had storm panels for swinging type patio screen doors. The sliding type have obstructions - 4 short tubes, probably for the bogies plus a handle. 

Have thought about using a clear acrylic panel with flap type seal around edge that would just push into the frame on outside of sliding door. Might need a frame to prevent breakage.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You might consider checking to see if they have replacement seal kits for your door.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

lenaitch said:


> You might consider checking to see if they have replacement seal kits for your door.


We will be doing that in Spring. Right now, after looking at various quick-fixes that can be done in winter, I am going to caulk outside with Peel'nSeal (slightly warmer weather is forecast) as stuff in whatever will fit on to inside openings. 

Leaving in a few days so got to her done!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Google "backer rod". It comes in different diameters, and you can find it in your local big box store. 
If you look at my avatar you can see I had three old sliders to deal with. Ugh! I poked it between the two sections to stop drafts and it worked well.
I have also used the window shrink wrap stuff for patio doors with good luck, but I'm quite a bit south of you.
Can you remove and store the screen over the winter? Water coming in would concern me more than the draft.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 11, 2011)

We did remove the screen before we headed South. Hope to prevent snow from building up between screen and door and then melting. Also used PeelnSeal all around outide of sliding door. Am familiar with backer rod and used a little on inside where there was enough space to get it in. 

Will address the problem when we get back. Try and get Loewen agent to supply or put in new seals and maybe make a storm door to replace screen in winter.


----------

